# Cool Bike



## filmonger (May 20, 2016)

Interesting Bike. Is that engine just strapped on?


----------



## bricycle (May 20, 2016)

If she no fit in da frame, stick her outside da frame....


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

As you can tell........I love the old moto-bikes.


----------

